# Boat shoe sole deterioration?



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I recently lucked upon a pair of NOS Dexter boat shoes. They have to be at least 20 years old, but appeared to be in excellent shape. After wearing them for a walk down the road, however, I found that I had a significant number of small rocks embedded in the soles and that at least a 1/16th of an inch of rubber had worn off of said soles in certain areas.  And when pressing on the soles with my thumb nail, it felt as though I could scrape off a chunk of sole. 

Now, I've never owned a pair of boat shoes, but this isn't normal, right? I assume you should be able to walk down a road without wearing them out. They do have a noticeable rubber smell. I wonder if the rubber broke down while they were aging in the box? 

Any ideas how I can save my soles? (pun intended.)


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I've noticed some boat shoe soles become hard/brittle with age. This might be a little bit crazy, but I've been able to get old rubber automotive seals in like-new condition by soaking them in a plastic bag with Armor All for a few hours. Maybe soaking the sole with some might help. Or maybe it'll just make them super slippery.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I can't recall the specific brand at the moment, but I remember flexing a pair of NOS boat shoes in a thrift shop, and they broke in half while in my hands! I swiftly placed them back and made sure no one had seen me. 

I've also had NOS sneakers proffered to me as new, and the same was true. Due to storage conditions (lack of humidity, heat, direct exposure to the sun, etc.), this is not uncommon. If this degradation exists is all the way through the sole, I doubt there's a solution without melting and recasting it. Resoling is probably the only way to go if possible.


----------



## Welch2ndWest (Jun 11, 2011)

I was thinking about writing a very similar question. My new Sperry's soles after a few months have begun to crack. Can Sperry's be resoled?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Welch2ndWest said:


> Can Sperry's be resoled?


 Apparently, they can:
https://www.resole.com/Boat-Shoe-Repair.aspx


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Welch2ndWest said:


> I was thinking about writing a very similar question. My new Sperry's soles after a few months have begun to crack. Can Sperry's be resoled?


You should send them back.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

I've had the same thing happen with sneakers. I found a NOS pair of Stan Smiths that were all sticky and broke off in chunks the first time I wore them. Then I ran across about 20 pairs of NOS Pumas that I knew from the Stan Smith experience to be wary of, so I flexed them and sure enough... I also got a pair of what looked like basically NOS Bean blucher mocs that looked like they were worn through a mud puddle--the uppers were perfectly clean--but it turned out that the Goodyear rubber sole was simply breaking down and made them look splotchy.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

It is sounding like a common occurance. At least the uppers are still in excellent condition. I'll probably just get them resoled after they wear down.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

What he said.



Charles Saturn said:


> You should send them back.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Rubber and rubber compounds oxidize with age and exposure (the same thing happens to your tires); they become brittle and lose elasticity. Exposure to sunlight increases the rate of deteriorization.


----------

